# Update on Cyclone



## Click-N-Treat-Jr (Aug 14, 2018)

Last week I took Cyclone to the vet for his X-ray. The tumor didn’t get any bigger since last time so what we’re doing seems to be working. He gets 1 pill every other day wrapped in a salmon flavored treat. He likes them and still expects them every day. I give him different crunchy treats otherwise.
He and the poodle are buddies and this is the 2 of them sitting on the couch.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

The poodle and the Cyclone are so cute sitting on the top of the couch. Noelle looks so sweet and Cyclone is cool.

Cyclone is doing fabulous with the treatment. You're so lucky he takes his medication - I know your mom Click was so concerned.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Your cat destroyed the window blind, Jr. My poodle is innocent. Do you want me to bring Noelle with to Cyclone's next vet visit? She can be his therapy animal.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Click-N-Treat said:


> Your cat destroyed the window blind, Jr. My poodle is innocent. Do you want me to bring Noelle with to Cyclone's next vet visit? She can be his therapy animal.


Cyclone was well named. Haha.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Glad you are feeling better, Cyclone. Just tune out all the unpleasantness and enjoy the salmon.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Looking good Cyclone. Glad that you are doing well with your salmon treats.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Yay, Cyclone! You are one precious kitty. I love the sweet pics


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

It is good to hear that he is doing so well, and to see him so relaxed with Noelle. It seems a straightforward therapy, too, which makes it much easier to keep up long term. Very reassuring for those facing similar decisions!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Yup Cyclone.......the poodle threw you under the bus, no matter how innocent you look lying there napping.............NEVER turn your back on the Poodle!!!! LOL!!!


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Glad to hear your kitty is doing better!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

That is a nice update! It is really great that he cooperates with getting his medication. And BTW I was all set to blame Francis for the handiwork on the blinds.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Dear PF,
It was Francis who wrecked the blinds. It was all Francis! We wouldn't damage window blinds. Nope, not us.
Sincerely
Noelle and Cyclone
(Who are definitely not lying)


----------

